# Tracing La Danse Champetre/Maisie



## wench (3 December 2015)

Trying to find the above horse. 2008 chestnut tb mare, circa 15.2, sold about two years ago in the Warrington area. Stable name was Maisie, had a very distinctive scar around coronet band on off side front hoof, believed to have been where she was caught up in wire. Hoof may also have a crack down it. One side of pelvis is slightly higher than the other.


----------



## jess_ruby (2 February 2016)

wench said:



			Trying to find the above horse. 2008 chestnut tb mare, circa 15.2, sold about two years ago in the Warrington area. Stable name was Maisie, had a very distinctive scar around coronet band on off side front hoof, believed to have been where she was caught up in wire. Hoof may also have a crack down it. One side of pelvis is slightly higher than the other.
		
Click to expand...


Hello, 

I have just seen your post I think Maisie has just been sold as I was actually interested in her and saw her on Freeads, is there any reason why you needed to find her? Here's the link hope i've helped  x
http://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy__se...hbred_horse/30210969/lovely-kind-tb-mare/view


----------



## wench (24 February 2016)

I was wondering how she was getting on. I saw the ad a few days after it had been posted and bought her back! Thanks for the reply though


----------

